# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  لكل من لديه حساب في شركة fxcm الرجاء الدخول  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## محمد العبيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وجدت احدى المواقع تحذر من التعامل مع الشركه fxcm  
ونص التحذير كما مكتوب
لا انصح احد بفتح اي حسابات في هذه الشركه لان حسابات الديمو لديهم غير مطابقه المواصفات للحسابات الحقيقيه هذه نصيحه ان لم تتبعها فقد تكلفك كامل حسابك 
واسم الشركه التي ينبغي تجنبها fxcm  
هذا ماكان مكتوب في هذا الموقع  
ياجماعه كنت ناوي افتح في هذه الشركه لكن متردد0000000000 
الرجاء المساعده والارشاد

----------


## جحيم الفوركس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وجدت احدى المواقع تحذر من التعامل مع الشركه fxcm  
> ونص التحذير كما مكتوب
> لا انصح احد بفتح اي حسابات في هذه الشركه لان حسابات الديمو لديهم غير مطابقه المواصفات للحسابات الحقيقيه هذه نصيحه ان لم تتبعها فقد تكلفك كامل حسابك 
> واسم الشركه التي ينبغي تجنبها fxcm  
> هذا ماكان مكتوب في هذا الموقع  
> ياجماعه كنت ناوي افتح في هذه الشركه لكن متردد0000000000 
> الرجاء المساعده والارشاد

 بدل ان تسمع كلام فسال مجرب .. 
وبشكل عام الحسابات الديمو دائما وابدا تختلف عن الحقيق وخاصة في تنفيذ الصفقات وسرعتها.. 
وايضا مثال 
شركة التي انا بها ifc markets 
قرات عنها الكثير قبل ان اضع بها نقودي وكان كل ما قراته 60 انتقاد وشتم 30 من مئة لايعلمون و10 من مئة قالو جيدة 
ولكني وضعت بها مالي وها انا ذا لا اعاني مشكلة .. 
ملخص كلامي هو اسال المجربين ولا تتبع كلام الشبكة العنكبوتية فقد يكون احدهم خسر مالة بسبب طريقة متاجرته بهذه الشركة فكتب ماكتب 
والكثير هكذا والله اعلم

----------


## محمد العبيني

الشكر الى جحيم الفوركس على هذا الكلام الطيب   
لا اله الا الله

----------


## محمد العبيني

اعتذر الى ادارة المنتدى انا مبتدى في الفوركس وجديد في هذا المنتدى

----------


## طه

شوف يا غالي انا معاهم من سنوات وبصراحه على قدر ما مدحت الشركه في المنتدى على قدر ما قدمت نقد لها  :Big Grin:  لانه يبدوا انه لايوجد نظام كامل فعلا  عموما الشركه جيده جدا لكن العيب الذي نعاني منه دائما هو عدم توفر السيوله مع انها تدعي انها تتعامل مع اكبر عشر بنوك في العالم . والله انا اقول لك انها جيده مع ان لدي مشكله معها منذ اسبوع

----------


## Neverlander

الشركه جيده و لا بأس بها، و لكن الديمو يختلف كون السيرفر خاص بحسابات الديمو و ليس خاصا بالحسابات الحقيقيه، المشكله تكمن بطريقة المتاجره

----------


## جحيم الفوركس

اجابوك من هم  اهل العلم بالشركة 
^__^

----------


## روكامبول

انا مشترك بهذه الشركة ولم تحصل مشكلة لي معهم ولم تحل خلال يومين على الاكثر فلا يوجد شيء كامل ولا بد من مشاكل في كل شركة ولكن السؤال الاهم ( هل يصلحون الخطىء بسرعة ام لا ) . 
علماً اني بحثت كثيراً قبل الاشتراك بهذه الشركة الى ان اقتنعت انها الافضل مع شركة fxsol ولكن السبريد العالي على fxsol وان كان ثابت الا انه كان سبب لابتعادي عنها .

----------


## محمد العبيني

الشكر للجميع على الردود000000 ووفقنا ووفقكم الله

----------


## متعب المصرى

> الشركه جيده و لا بأس بها، و لكن الديمو يختلف كون السيرفر خاص بحسابات الديمو و ليس خاصا بالحسابات الحقيقيه، المشكله تكمن بطريقة المتاجره

 بيختلف فى اية بالظبط

----------


## محمد العبيني

لا اله الا الله الله اكبر

----------


## forexeagle2010

الشركه سمعتها ممتازه ،،

----------


## محمد العبيني

لا اله الا الله 
كل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## pipsniper

شغال معاهم بدون مشاكل ولكن خليك على المنصة الاصلية ولا تفتح ميتاتريدر

----------


## محمد العبيني

> شغال معاهم بدون مشاكل ولكن خليك على المنصة الاصلية ولا تفتح ميتاتريدر

 ليش ميتاتريد يا اخي في مشاكل

----------


## احمد الجهني

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
كل عام وانتم بخير  
بعد اذنك ياصاحب الموضوع بطلع عن نص موضوعك  
ماقدرت افتح موضوع مستقل  
اتمنى من اي واحد من اعضاء المنتدى واللي يقدر يفتح موضوع يفتح موضوعي هذا بشكل مستقل  
قدر الله علي ودخلت مع شركة بورصه ماركتس  http://www.bursamarkets.com/ 
صار لي اسبوع تققريبا معهم 
طبعا هم يديرون المحفظه   
انا ما اسوي اي شي ووعدني واحد مختص بالقسم العربي بارباح اسبوعيه 
تقريبا 40% 
المهم انا ما اعرف اي شي عن شي اسمه عملات  
ولاكن طبيعة النفس البشريه تلهث وراء المال  
اعطوني رايكم ياشباب  واتمنى من واقع تجربه مو بس كلام 
من سبق وان تعامل مع هذي الشركه   
سالتكم بالله تساعدوني باللي تقدرون  
وسالتكم بالله ما تاخذو موضوعي كدعايه للموقع  
والله اللي انزل القران مالي اي مصلحه بهذا الموضع الا ا اسال عن وضعي مع الشركه فقط*

----------


## وليد74

ارباح 40% بالاسبوع؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العبيني

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   
> كل عام وانتم بخير  
> بعد اذنك ياصاحب الموضوع بطلع عن نص موضوعك  
> ماقدرت افتح موضوع مستقل  
> اتمنى من اي واحد من اعضاء المنتدى واللي يقدر يفتح موضوع يفتح موضوعي هذا بشكل مستقل  
> قدر الله علي ودخلت مع شركة بورصه ماركتس  http://www.bursamarkets.com/ 
> صار لي اسبوع تققريبا معهم 
> طبعا هم يديرون المحفظه   
> انا ما اسوي اي شي ووعدني واحد مختص بالقسم العربي بارباح اسبوعيه 
> ...

  سلامات اخ احمد والله ياخي مابعرف اي شي عن الشركه اللي ذكرتها 
اتمنى من الاخوه من يعرف اي شي عن هذه الشركه ان يفيدك

----------


## leo

يعني كيف نفتح فيها  ,,,  ولا لااا  
بصراحة انا شغال على الديمو في نفس الشركة fxcm  وما عندي مشاكل نهائيا ,,,, وأفكر جديا اني افتح معهم الحقيقي  !!  
بس بديت اتردد  
فايش الحل وخصوصا من الاخ طه يقول عنده مشاكل ما فهمتها !!!

----------

